# msdosfs stopped working (!)



## Shuny (May 2, 2010)

Hello,

I used to copy files on my USB-key using FAT32 filesystem. To do so, I was mounting my filesystem using mount_msdosfs.

For 2 days, for an odd reason, I cannot copy files on my USB anymore. I tried with 3 USB-sticks : 2 days ago with 2 different sticks : Copying any files into the key would corrupt the filesystem. Then today I tried with my USB key, that I used before to transfer files without a problem between FreeBSD 8.0 and Windows 7. The result was different : The copy worked, when I cat the file I could see its content.

But if I unplug my key, and then I plug my key again into my computer, the file will be shown as ... empty ! Same thing on Windows obviously. Every copied file will be 0 byte :/

I tried to check my key with an hexadecimal editor: Nothing was copied. Every single byte of my key was empty.

So I have no idea why msdosfs suddenly stopped working. I tried to format it without success (same problem). Any idea ?

Regards

PS : Sorry for the english


----------



## Shuny (May 2, 2010)

Forgot to say : I'm using FreeBSD 8.0 STABLE, compiled on Sunday, 21 March


----------



## fbsd1 (May 3, 2010)

Sounds like you are not mounting your USB stick correctly. Your coping the files to the mount point on your HD not the USB stick. Post back the sequance of commands you are using


----------



## phoenix (May 3, 2010)

Or you are pulling the USB key out without first unmounting the filesystem, which means the data is in RAM and not on the USB stick yet.


----------

